# Sea Hunt vs Sea Fox??? Need Help



## ManOverboard (Apr 6, 2010)

I am going to be buying a new boat here pretty soon and i was looking at some new sea hunts and sea fox. The sales guy I talked to had nothing but good things to talk about. I don't know too much about boats or boating for that matter so I figured yall would be the most truthful.

Please let me know if anyone has any personal experince with either of these boats. I have seen the good things about them, but what are the cons that i may need to consider? 

Thanks or your help and input.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sea Hunt not Sea Fox. Fit and finish, quality and function are all better on Sea Hunt. Look at both carefully and if possible try them out in the Gulf.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I both my 23' Sea Fox in 2005. The fit & finish may no be as good as a Sea Hunt (never seen one). But, after 5 years I can tell you I've had no real problems with my Sea Fox, only repairs to the boat was the Live well pump. I fish 25 to 30 miles out most of the time and have been out around the nipple on a couple of trips. Would I buy another Sea Fox....Yes :thumbsup:, Would I buy another new boat.....NO:thumbdown:!


----------



## Bullshark_Sr. (Dec 2, 2010)

If I remember right they are the boats that keep tipping during cobia season right? It could just be who's in the tower though...... j/k you know who. For the same $ you can get a Dusky. For the $ it's the best boat in the class with the most hand laid fiberglass also in the class. JMO but anyone who has been on our boat says the same thing. We were cruzing DRY at 30mph in 3 to 5' swells on opening day snapper this year.


----------



## Bullshark_Sr. (Dec 2, 2010)

Crap I forgot to sign off this account!! This is just normal Bullshark.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't know about Sea Hunt. I owned a Seafox 210 cc for 6 years. I ran that boat out 40 miles. I would run it 8 hours a day most times I took it out. And I ran it atleast once a week (twice a week as much as possible). It was a great boat.

Cons: the wiring job could be a little more professional. The gunwales could be more rigid. The screws holding the hatch lids could be bolts (I replaced all with through bolts). If you get a center console, the console (on mine) was held on by 10 screws. The console was not glassed to the boat. This is not a huge deal until you add a T-top.

Of course if Seafox adressed these issues, the boat would cost more. Overall, I was very satisfied with a Seafox.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I wasn't gonna bring it up:whistling:. 

IF you put a tower on a Seafox... watch how much weight you have in the tower, and keep an eye on those following seas.:thumbsup: 

Thanks bullshark. Always like a good poke to the ribs!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't know about the Sea fox,, But i have owned a 18ft Sea hunt since 2001 and it has Been a great boat have got caught in 8ft seas 15 miles out and it Got me home:thumbup: No Don't want to try it again But Have Never had any problem with the Boat Just my 2 cents would post Pic but can't


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I forgot yours was a Sea hunt. Thats one of the better riding 18' boats i've been on.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Cape Horn 24... or 21 w/ a single if your on a budget....


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> I wasn't gonna bring it up:whistling:.
> 
> IF you put a tower on a Seafox... watch how much weight you have in the tower, and keep an eye on those following seas.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks bullshark. Always like a good poke to the ribs!


 
I think the Fox that rolled was a 21', I Cobia fish with 2 people in my tower with no problems with stability. As for following seas, I've let myself get caught 1 time in this boat by a big wave and it did dip the nose but she powered out of it.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought a Sea Hunt triton 220 4 months ago and Love it. Very dry and does extremely well with the yamy 150 on it. I know a good dealer in Destin


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*sea hunt*

sea foxs are cheap and you get what you pay for. I wouldnt even consider a cape horn to wet and rough riding. Dusky has no resale so wouldnt look at them either


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, 
i have never been on a cape horn but I thought they were supposed to be good boats


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

while you are at it give the Tidewater a look. Have had mine going on three years and zero problems.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a similar post asking for advice. I was trying to decide between a Cobia and Sea Hunt. I have crawled all over the Sea Hunt and finally decided I will go with it. Go to the dealer and take a look. Most that replied had good things to say about Sea Hunt. They did the same with Cobia. Sea Hunt for a better price offers way more options. For a lower price, I could get a Sea Hunt with a hard top, powder coating and stereo. They even have "misters" for those hot summer days. I did have one dealer try to talk me into a Sea Fox. Apparently, according to what he said, Sea Fox had lots of issues with quality but have recently changed things and trying to show that they are building better boats. Just my two cents.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

What size sea hunt did you go with?


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

presnells said:


> What size sea hunt did you go with?


I have not bought it yet but decided to go with the 27.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

There is a sweet 27 foot sea hunt gamefish for sale at the brooks bridge marina in Destin. PM me and I will talk to you about the hook up I got


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

*22 Foot Triton*

I bought this one a few months ago.


----------

